# Serbian: Would you like some tea?



## Trisia

Hello,

I couldn't find a similar thread so here goes: I'd like to know how to offer someone tea, in Serbian. Something simple, along the lines of "Would you like some tea?"

I don't speak the language at all, so unfortunately I can't offer an attempt. 

Thank you!


----------



## kloie

htio biste čaj.
htela biste čaj.
but wait for natives.


----------



## Trisia

Thank you!


----------



## Милан

Želite li čaj? 
Da li želite čaj?
Da li biste želeli/hteli čaj?
Da li hoćete čaj?
Hoćete li čaj?

Also, you can use the genitive form 'čaja' in all of these questions.


----------



## Trisia

Great, thank you!


----------



## kloie

Милан said:


> Želite li čaj?
> Da li želite čaj?
> Da li biste želeli/hteli čaj?
> Da li hoćete čaj?
> Hoćete li čaj?
> 
> Also, you can use the genitive form 'čaja' in all of these questions.


thank you,my Serbian has gotten worse,since I've started learning other languages.


----------



## Minerva.McG

I think the best equivalent would be (both formal and informal): Da li ste za čaj?


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Thanks, that's kind of you.  Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Minerva.McG

Trisia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, that's kind of you.  Welcome to the forum, by the way.




You're very welcome!  And thank you, too


----------

